# Rmc - infantry officer



## Citizencane (20 Jan 2021)

Hello
I am new - I was hoping to get some advice or even an opinion.
I applied to RMC hoping to be an intelligence officer. I was told by my recruiting officer that there were only 2 spots and that my overall score was not high enough. He didn’t tell me why but hinted towards the personality portion.
I was told to switch my career choice if I wanted to continue. I didn’t see many careers related to intelligence and am leaning more towards infantry officer. I wanted to know if anyone knew if it’s possible to go from infantry to int or if I could drop to an NCM after graduating to be an int operator or do communications.


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Jan 2021)

Citizencane said:


> Hello
> I am new - I was hoping to get some advice or even an opinion.
> I applied to RMC hoping to be an intelligence officer. I was told by my recruiting officer that there were only 2 spots and that my overall score was not high enough. He didn’t tell me why but hinted towards the personality portion.
> I was told to switch my career choice if I wanted to continue. I didn’t see many careers related to intelligence and am leaning more towards infantry officer. I wanted to know if anyone knew if it’s possible to go from infantry to int or if I could drop to an NCM after graduating to be an int operator or do communications.


I know several people who started off in the Infantry and then went Int later on.

It's a good combination of skills, for sure. But I'd suggest that you have a good look around at the other trades too before you pick your first path. 

Being Infantry I am biased of course, but there's alot of cool stuff going on in alot of other trades these days too!


----------



## AndCurt (28 Jan 2021)

What about Signals Officer? With the new Cyber initiatives in the CAF, there seems like there could be a lot of cross over with Int. And there's always CSE down the road.


----------



## Wity_szn (4 Feb 2021)

Hey there, I'm a third-year student at RMC. My current trade is AEC (Aerospace Control Officer) and I also put in a VOT (Voluntary Occupation Transfer) for intel. The personnel selection officer gave me the same speech. If you choose another trade you can try to change after your first year at the college once you become BMOQ (Basic Military Officer Qualification) qualified. You also have the option to terminate your contract with the CAF during the first year of your ROTP program free of charge.


----------

